# Fergoose Hoose - Completed Coastal Carpet Python Enclosure



## Stompsy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Guys! I mentioned somewhere in few threads that I was in the process of building a new enclosure for my son’s Coastal.

Although I don’t have any progress pictures, I thought I’d post it to give people ideas for their enclosures.










I added small shelves and draped fake plants across them to give him some privacy as he has come from a click clack.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 13, 2018)

Good job Stompsy. Any pictures of the snake hanging out in his new home? Or am I blind and I simply can't see him?


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 13, 2018)

Nero Egernia said:


> Good job Stompsy. Any pictures of the snake hanging out in his new home? Or am I blind and I simply can't see him?


He’s sleeping in the hide right now. Only got moved there last night and he was still feeling a little overwhelmed with all the space but I’ll try grab a picture tomorrow morning before he heads off to sleep. 

And thanks.


----------



## Chipewah (Aug 13, 2018)

Looks good.


----------

